
XP-Pen Artist15.6 IPS Drawing Monitor Pen Display Graphics Digital Tablet - meigui
https://www.amazon.com.au/XP-Pen-Artist15-6-Graphics-Battery-free-15-6/dp/B077XX26ZS
======
meigui
Functions allow users to sketch, paint, design and edit directly from the
tablet screen. Your work function will flow naturally and intuitively. Enjoy
the high quality glass design which gives you high precision and prevents dust
build up The latest Passive Pen design! Our PN03S stylus technology provides
8192 levels of instant pen pressure sensitivity―Providing you with
groundbreaking control and fluidity to expand your creative output. No
charging required! 15.6” 1920x1080 IPS 16:9 Display with 178° degree of visual
angle delivers life-like colors, greater contrast, sharper, and vivid
images..The Artist 15.6 driver can support 4k displays. Now you can enjoy
every sharp detail Features USB Type-C input design, easy to plug in and out.
Features come with a 11mm thin design, 3 in 1 cable, and a new brightness
adjustment button. 6 fully customizable express keys create a highly ergonomic
and convenient work platform. The one-click toggle allows you to switch
between Pen and Eraser instantly We’ve adopted the newest F900 High Tech IC,
to make lines flow smoother and perform better. Compatible with Windows
10/8/7/Vista, Mac OS version 10.8 or later, and major graphics software such
as Photoshop, Painter, Illustrator, Clip Studio, and more

